
One of the greatest science fiction magazines is now available online (2017) - Hooke
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/14/15970710/galaxy-science-fiction-magazine-online-free-reading-archive
======
ergothus
I love sci-fi and grew up devouring as much as I could.

But honestly, reading the older sci-fi is painful when it comes to gender
portrayals. When Heinlein represents some of the better portrayals, you know
you have issues. Even the more liberal representations feel ham-fisted and
vapid. It's enough that I've grown very leery of anything before the 90s,
which is a shame because there's a lot of important stuff before then...but
reading it pokes the wounds of too many sexist/racist older relatives (plus
"is this what I'll seem like by the standards of a few decades in the
future?") to let me enjoy the stories.

~~~
telesilla
Reading as a woman, I agree with you about the cringe however you may not be
also picking up the same stereotypes and unreasonable expectations demanded of
the _male_ characters. They are often required to be some kind of impossibly
strong, rational, perfect male-figure which is equally impossible as the
feminine roles they write about. If the story has other qualities, I can put
these issues aside however often I just feel that the entire tale falls apart
since I can't believe in the characters and their decisions.

Stanislav Lem, along with Asimov discussed here, has excellent women roles.
Obviously as does Ursula Le Guin. Some other recommendations here:
[https://www.barnesandnoble.com/blog/sci-fi-fantasy/50-sci-
fi...](https://www.barnesandnoble.com/blog/sci-fi-fantasy/50-sci-fi-must-
reads-by-women/)

~~~
hanche
I was going to recommend Octavia E. Butler, but I see she is already on the
list. The whole _Xenogenesis_ trilogy is good, not just _Dawn_ (first in the
series). _Parable of the Sower_ and _Parable of the Talents_ likewise.

And Connie Willis' _To say nothing of the dog_ is hilarious! It will brighten
anyone's day.

I'll just have to starting working through that list, now.

~~~
Shorel
Wild Seed, also by Octavia Butler, is one of the best books I have read this
decade.

It is probably the best science fiction book I have read in many years.

------
dang
Thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14994630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14994630)

From 2016, including the grandson of the founder:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185490)

------
jiqiren
Some modern Sci-Fi subscriptions in a similar format:

[https://www.asimovs.com](https://www.asimovs.com)
[http://clarkesworldmagazine.com](http://clarkesworldmagazine.com)
[https://www.sfsite.com/fsf/](https://www.sfsite.com/fsf/)

I subscribe/read with kindle/iPad (if you want color illustrations must be a
tablet or computer).

~~~
SolaceQuantum
I also recommend daily science fiction for a new short story sent to one's
email every weekday!

------
8bitsrule
An interesting character in the Galaxy fold was science columnist (1952 on)
Willy Ley. He'd been a co-founder of the German amateur rocketry society in
1927. He and illustrater Chesley Bonestell created some visionary publications
in that period .. like 'The Conquest of Space' (1949).

[http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/L/Ley.html](http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/L/Ley.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_Door_Spiders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_Door_Spiders)

------
plexiglass
I missed out on this era of Sci-fi. Thanks for sharing! If anyone else has any
other suggestions other than the ones linked in this thread, please share :)

~~~
SolaceQuantum
Compelling Science Fiction is a modern take on "hard scifi" as a magazine,
that also avoids grimdark. I also highly recommend The Magazine Of Fantasy &
Science Fiction. It's been a long-time staple of speculative fiction.

~~~
DickieStarshine
> that also avoids grimdark

Not as interesting as it could be then.

~~~
SolaceQuantum
Some people genuinely are exposed to enough darkness irl that they don’t find
enjoyment anymore in stories featuring nuances of misery, gore, and trauma.
That’s totally fine.

~~~
DickieStarshine
So it's the magazines task to 'protect' people? What the hell kind of argument
is this.

~~~
SolaceQuantum
Nope, it's just explaining there's a demand for non-grimdark work that
Compelling Science Fiction's audience can compose of. There's no protection
involved. Magazines select works to sell altogether as a product. If CSF's
brand is non-grimdark, hard scifi, and they are successful at selling the
product that is non-grimdark, hard scifi, then there's an audience interested
in buying their work.

I'm not really sure where you get the protecting clause from, or intent. It's
just market forces.

------
marvindanig
I'm loving this paginated book like widget on Archive.org. IMO, it's not a
book if the content is not paginated and the pages do not turn.

------
shmerl
It's been there for a while already. Lot's of stories by Robert Sheckley!

------
BubRoss
Galaxy Magazine

